# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  وافقتونى ام لم توافقونى فهذه هى مشكلة المريخ يا [you]

## ارخبيل

*كيف فاز الزعيم بكاس مانديلا ؟

بى 13 لاعب فقط 
كيف تم ذلك ؟

بثبات التشكيلة

وماذا يعنى ذلك؟

لياقة عالية جدا انسجام تام 

كيف فاز الهلا بالامس ؟

بثبات التشكيلة

هل للهلال تشكيل ثابت ؟

نعم :

المعز، هيثم مصطفى ، عمر بخيت ، علاء الدين ، ديمبا ، سامى عبدالله ، مساوى، خليفة ، مدثر كاريكا ، سادومبا 

اى مباراة كبيرة لا تخلو من هذه الاسماء

طيب المريخ هل له تشكيل ثابت ؟

المريخ بمن حضر 

كيف يعنى بمن حضر ؟

هذا سبب البلاوى 

كيف ؟

يعنى اى كورة بتشكيل

يعنى مثلا الهلا لو لعب 20 مباراة والمريخ لعب 20 مباراة

يكون تشكيلة الهلال لعبت المباريات كلها واكتسبت لياقة عالية جدا وانسجام تام
اما المريخ يكون مثلا نجم الدين لعب 5 مباريات والعجب 3 مباريات ولاسانا عشرة مباريات وسعيد 6 مباريات والنفطى 5 مباريات والشغيل مباريتين  والباشا 3 مباريات وسفارى 10 مباريات وطارق مختار 5 مباريات ..... وهكذا

طيب كده يكون المريخ ما استفاد من ال20 مباراة اكيد طبعا طيب السبب شنو ؟

السبب كثرة النجوم فى الفريق فالمريخ سجل لا عبين بس عشان الهلال ما يسجلهم 

هل لاعبى المريخ الحاليين ديل يعنى نافعين ؟

ديل افضل لاعبين فى الساحة بس المشكلة عدم اللعب المتواصل بسبب كثرة نجوم الفريق وده بخلق عدم الانسجام واكتساب لياقة المباريات 

يعنى مثلا فى الكورة الجاية ممكن نشوف نجم الدين وسفارى ومصعب عمر مثلا 

عفارم عليك ودى مشكلة المريخ الاساسية كل مباراة بلاعب جديد يكون واقف ليه كورة ولا كورتين

طيب دى يحلوها كيف ؟

دايرة مدرب شاطر مازى كربونى ده واثبت انو بليد اولا يقوم بتثبيت تشكيل بدون مجاملة مع ترك اثنين او ثلاثة بدلاء والباقين يكونو لاعبين شباب صغار حماسيين الواحد  لمن يدخل المباراة يكونوقلب حار وداير يثبت وجوده

بس انشاء الله الجماعة يقتنعوا 

ياريت

تخريمة:
شوفوا استعداد الهلال : الجونة ثم الاسماعيلى  بمصر ثم الاكسبريس اليوغندى بالخرطوم نفس اللاعبين الذين ادو مباراة كابس كلهم شاركو بصورة اساسية فى المباريات

شوفوا استعداد المريخ :المعلمين ثم ايه كده ماعارف العربى والخرطوم 3 بتشكيل طبعا بلاعبين لعبوا نصف شوط فى المباريات الاعدادية وطوالى الكونفدرالية والتشكيلة التى لعبت المباراتين اغلبهم لم يشاركو فى مباراة امس الاول
                        	*

----------


## جلال القوز

*كلامك سليم 100%
وإضافة لكلامك الفوق وعشان اللاعبين الما أساسيين ما يطلعوا بره الفورمه
تكون هناك مباراة وديه بعد كل مباراة تنافسيه للمرابطين
*

----------


## قنوان

*عين العقل يا ارخبيل بس البقنع الديك منو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عين العقل يا ارخبيل بس البقنع الديك منو



باقلامنا ياقنوان وفى وحدتنا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

باقلامنا ياقنوان وفى وحدتنا



 نحن جاهزين مويه ونور ومفروض الجماهير توضح انها ما بترضي في المريخ ولو في طريقه يقاطعو المباريات لحدي ما الناس ديل يستعدلو
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*ارخبيل ... بعد كلامك دا .. مافى شىء يتقال
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

ارخبيل ... بعد كلامك دا .. مافى شىء يتقال



الله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الصميم وثبات التشكيلة هو الاده اسبانيا كاس العالم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام في الصميم وثبات التشكيلة هو الاده اسبانيا كاس العالم



ولذلك ممكن ان نقول المشكلة ليست ادارية ولا مالية ولا مشكلة لاعبين المشكلة مشكلة جهاز فنى متكامل فهو المسئول عن تثبيت التشكيلة ورفع تقريرها الفنى للادارة بغرض التسجيل واحتياجات الفريق
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*سيعود كروجر 
وستعود التشكيلة الثابتة 
والمجتهد هو من يدخل اساسيا
عندها لن نسمع بقرارات فوقية من اجل اشراك فلان حبيب الادارى الفلانى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

سيعود كروجر 
وستعود التشكيلة الثابتة 
والمجتهد هو من يدخل اساسيا
عندها لن نسمع بقرارات فوقية من اجل اشراك فلان حبيب الادارى الفلانى



اى مدرب شاطر ممكن ان يقوم بهذه المهمة ولكن عليه ان يتحلى بالشجاعة امام الاداريين فكل ادارى قصادو لاعب او لاعبين
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*دايرة مدرب شاطر مازى كربونى ده واثبت انو بليد اولا يقوم بتثبيت تشكيل بدون مجاملة مع ترك اثنين او ثلاثة بدلاء والباقين يكونو لاعبين شباب صغار حماسيين الواحد لمن يدخل المباراة يكونوقلب حار وداير يثبت وجوده

كلام سليم 100% 
يديك العافية يا أرخبيل ،،، 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بركية
					

دايرة مدرب شاطر مازى كربونى ده واثبت انو بليد اولا يقوم بتثبيت تشكيل بدون مجاملة مع ترك اثنين او ثلاثة بدلاء والباقين يكونو لاعبين شباب صغار حماسيين الواحد لمن يدخل المباراة يكونوقلب حار وداير يثبت وجوده

كلام سليم 100% 
يديك العافية يا أرخبيل ،،، 



شكرا بركية على المرور فعلينا ان نعرف اولا مشكلتنا ونتفق عليها ومن ثم نطالب بانزالها ارض الواقع وسوف يتم ذلك باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال القوز
					

كلامك سليم 100%
وإضافة لكلامك الفوق وعشان اللاعبين الما أساسيين ما يطلعوا بره الفورمه
تكون هناك مباراة وديه بعد كل مباراة تنافسيه للمرابطين



فى اعتقادى يجب عدم تكديس النجوم فهذه اولا فى غير مصلحة الفريق والبلد عموما فاللاعب يجب ان يكون دائما فى المستطيل الاخضر نثبت تشكيلتنا وبعدها لكل حدث حديث
                        	*

----------


## انيس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

سيعود كروجر 
وستعود التشكيلة الثابتة 
والمجتهد هو من يدخل اساسيا
عندها لن نسمع بقرارات فوقية من اجل اشراك فلان حبيب الادارى الفلانى




ولا فلان دا مايشطب لأنه من طرف فلان هذه هي المشكله الان
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كانك بتقرا افكاري
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ولذلك ممكن ان نقول المشكلة ليست ادارية ولا مالية ولا مشكلة لاعبين المشكلة مشكلة جهاز فنى متكامل فهو المسئول عن تثبيت التشكيلة ورفع تقريرها الفنى للادارة بغرض التسجيل واحتياجات الفريق



طيب ياأستاذ ارخبيل لمن المشكلة نحنا المشجعيين العاديين نعرف نحددها أين مجلس الادارة لايري مانراه لماذا لم يحاسب الجهاز الفني والمدرب علي عدم ثبات التشكيلة حتي لو من باب السؤال لمعرفة الاسباب
بصراحة كده هي منظومة متكامله أدت لجراحنا بداً من مجلس الادارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني والمدرب كلهم سبب الحال المزري الذي وصلنا له
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

كانك بتقرا افكاري



اخى طوكراوى المال عندنا واللاعبين المهرة عندنا والملعب عندنا والجمهور عندنا فكان لابد من الجلوس مع النفس والتفكير اين تكمن المشكلة طالما اى شئ متوفر المشكلة توفيق اوضاع فقط داخل الفريق واتمنى ان لا يشطح الجميع فتحديد الداء اهم من الدواء
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اسمح لى بان احدد لك مشكلة المريخ الحقيقيه هى التفريط فى عظم المريخ كيف اوريك كيف 
المريخ دائما ما يحتفظ بى الاعب الخبره فى التيم مش زى الهلال يعنى شوف الان الهلال فيه هيثم علاء عمر وهولاء هم اعمدة الفريق الان ودا الفرق الذى بيننا المريخ يجدد دمائه ولا يحتفظ بعظم الفريق
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تحدثت فوجب سكوتنا لحلاوة حديثك لكم التحية
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*اخي الحبيب
اضف الي ذلك الدعة والنعمة 
يا اخوي مريخ مانديلا كانوا بياكلوا النجيلة اكل 
*

----------


## reddish

*كلام لايختلف عليه اثنان ... فى السليم 
*

----------


## بدوري

*عودة كروجر مطلب جماهيري 
تحليلك عين المنطق ، المريخ لم تكن له تشكيلة ثابتة مع كاربوني.
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد رابح
					

اخي الحبيب
اضف الي ذلك الدعة والنعمة 
يا اخوي مريخ مانديلا كانوا بياكلوا النجيلة اكل 



راحة اللاعب من اولويات الادارة ولكن ماذنب اللاعب اذا لم يشركه الجهاز الفنى باستمرار لتكدس النجوم لاول مرة فى تاريخ الرياضة يغيب كل الفريق الاساسى ولسة الفريق مليان نجوم ده اسمو عبط يا اخوى ياوليد وليس من مصلحة الفريق البته
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اخى طوكراوى المال عندنا واللاعبين المهرة عندنا والملعب عندنا والجمهور عندنا فكان لابد من الجلوس مع النفس والتفكير اين تكمن المشكلة طالما اى شئ متوفر المشكلة توفيق اوضاع فقط داخل الفريق واتمنى ان لا يشطح الجميع فتحديد الداء اهم من الدواء



 المشكلة المدرب
المشكلة المدرب
المشكلة المدرب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

طيب ياأستاذ ارخبيل لمن المشكلة نحنا المشجعيين العاديين نعرف نحددها أين مجلس الادارة لايري مانراه لماذا لم يحاسب الجهاز الفني والمدرب علي عدم ثبات التشكيلة حتي لو من باب السؤال لمعرفة الاسباب
بصراحة كده هي منظومة متكامله أدت لجراحنا بداً من مجلس الادارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني والمدرب كلهم سبب الحال المزري الذي وصلنا له



مشكور ابوشهد على المرور ولكن احب ان اوضح بان هؤلاء الاداريين بسيطين لصورة ما تتخيلها واحيانا كثيرة نكون نحنا المشجعيين الذين ترى انهم عاديين يفهمون ويحللون اكثر لانهم بكل صراحة ليس اكثر من الجمهور علما وفهما ودراية ففى الجمهور تجد علماء ولكن لظروف احيانا تجدهم بعيدين عن اماكن اتخاذ القرار اما كثير من اللاعبين الذين زاع صيتهم ففيهم غير المتعلم وفيهم الذى لا يمكن ان ياتى بكلمتين متتابعتين مع هذا يمكن ان تتصور وتتخيل اى شئ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

كلام لايختلف عليه اثنان ... فى السليم 



لك التحية ومشكور على المرور
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*اوافقك تماما ياغالى
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اخي الكريم اخالفك الراي المشكلة ليست في المدرب ولا التشكيله المشكلة الاساسيه المريخ ليست به كابتن اي قايد داخل الميدان ثم ثانيا وهذه اهم شي حراسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة المرمي ثالثا والاهم انعدام الروح والغيره علي الشعار يعني بالعربي لعبة المريخ الحالين نغي منهم احسن 13 لاعب  وجيب لهم احسن مدرب  بدون قايد وبدون روح وبدون غيره لو لعبو 1000 مباره المحصلة تكون صفففففففر  كبيييييييير وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اخي  ارخبيل قبل كده المريخ كان عنده9لعيبه اساسيه مصابه مثل سفاري  النفطي كلتشي وفاة ايداهور العجب طمبل حافظ   اكرم  راجي وغيرهم   والجميع اجمع انه افضل مدرب والان الجميع نسي كل شي  يعني الصبر ثم الصبر
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*عليكم الله امشو شوفوا لويس ارغونيس مع أسبانيا وقارنوا بينو وبين كاربوني

حتلقوا نفس التنظير بتاعكم دا بس باللغه الاسبانية

فضوها سيره وانتظرو اخرتها
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*اخي ارخبيل اوفيت  وحقيقي يا ريت لو في زول بي فكرك ده في الجهاز الفني
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله يا أرخبيل أوافقك ونص وخمسمية

وشوف البوست ده نسخة بالكربون

نلقي اللـــوم علي اللاعبين وهو وحده ولا أحد غيره المُــــلام
*

----------


## Deimos

*كاربوني أثبت فشله الذريع .. نقطة نتفق عليها
لانعفي اللاعبين من المسئولية ... لكن المدرب هو السبب فيما آلوا إليه فتذبذب مستوي اللاعبين نتيجة للتوظيف الخاطئ وتعدد خطط اللعب وعدم ثبات التشكيلة ... والدليل علي ذلك توهان اللاعبين في الملعب وكأنهم يفتقدون لأبسط مقومات وأبجديات كرة القدم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*كيف يلعب أخوان العجب وهم لايجدون أنفسهم في الملعب كيف يلعبون وهم لايجدون من يوجههم داخل الملعب ويصحح أخطائهم ويفهم مقدراتهم وإمكانياتهم ويحسن توظيفها
كاربوني أخطأ منذ البداية بتغير شكل الفريق وخطة اللعب عدة مرات بحيث أصبح اللاعب لايدري في أي خانة سيلعب في المباراة

كورنر :
ماهي التشكيلة وخطة اللعب التي يعتمد عليها كاربوني ؟
سؤال للجميع والجائزة مليون ج 

دي بعض المشاركات في البوست أعلاه
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*كلام سليم  يجب ان نثبت التشكيلة حتى يحدث انسجام بين اللاعبين
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

كيف يلعب أخوان العجب وهم لايجدون أنفسهم في الملعب كيف يلعبون وهم لايجدون من يوجههم داخل الملعب ويصحح أخطائهم ويفهم مقدراتهم وإمكانياتهم ويحسن توظيفها
كاربوني أخطأ منذ البداية بتغير شكل الفريق وخطة اللعب عدة مرات بحيث أصبح اللاعب لايدري في أي خانة سيلعب في المباراة

كورنر :
ماهي التشكيلة وخطة اللعب التي يعتمد عليها كاربوني ؟
سؤال للجميع والجائزة مليون ج 

دي بعض المشاركات في البوست أعلاه



وانا بزيدها مليون تانى يا 24 هذه هى معضلة المريخ الحقيقية اوفيت وما قصرت
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

اخي  ارخبيل قبل كده المريخ كان عنده9لعيبه اساسيه مصابه مثل سفاري  النفطي كلتشي وفاة ايداهور العجب طمبل حافظ   اكرم  راجي وغيرهم   والجميع اجمع انه افضل مدرب والان الجميع نسي كل شي  يعني الصبر ثم الصبر



الناس اتغشت فى هذا المدرب فعندما جاء كان للمريخ تشكيل ثابت ورويدا رويدا خرمج كل شئ وناس الادارة ماقصرو ماتركو ليهم لاعب ما سجلوه وواحدة من اسباب اصابة اللاعبين عدم اللعب المتواصل يعنى تلعب مباراة وتغيب وتجى بلياقة متدنية فى مباراة كبيرة بس الله يجازى اللكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*ارخبيل لقد اجزلت فى هذا الموضوع لك الشكر ونحن من هنا نطلب من جميع الصفوة ان تجعل من اقلامها الطبول التى تسمع من به صمم لقد ان للكل ان يقول كلمته
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كلامط سليم يا ارخبيل
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*ينصر دينك  ... دا الكلام السليم 
*

----------


## ادروب

*ارخبيل 
خلاص رميتوها فى كاربوني

مجلس ضعيف لايمكن ان ياتى الا بمدرب مثله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

اخي ارخبيل اوفيت  وحقيقي يا ريت لو في زول بي فكرك ده في الجهاز الفني



لك التحية ديجو فكلنا اصحاب وجعة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

ارخبيل لقد اجزلت فى هذا الموضوع لك الشكر ونحن من هنا نطلب من جميع الصفوة ان تجعل من اقلامها الطبول التى تسمع من به صمم لقد ان للكل ان يقول كلمته



اخى ود العقيد للمريخ دين علينا وهو يحتاجنا الان اكثر من اى وقت مضى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

كلامط سليم يا ارخبيل



نحتاجك ود المامون ونحتاج لقلمك المصادم فالمريخ فى اشد الحوجة اليه الان فلا تبخل به عليه وخليك حضوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النسر2
					

ينصر دينك  ... دا الكلام السليم 



اللهم الهمنا الصبر وادينا الصحة والعافية لخدمة هذا الكيان وانشاء الله بس رسالتنا توصل للقائمين بالامر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ادروب
					

ارخبيل 
خلاص رميتوها فى كاربوني

مجلس ضعيف لايمكن ان ياتى الا بمدرب مثله



ليس كاربونى وحده الذى يتحمل المسئولية بل نتحملها نحن فعند تسجيل اى لاعب نهتف باسم الادارة والادارة غاض الطرف وهذا الكاربونى يتلاعب بالمريخ  يمينا ويسارا

فكلنا نتحمل المسئولية لاننا لم نقل لكاربونى ورفاقه كفى
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*كلام سليم بس ناقص اهم شي
الادارة وسلبياتها
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبير
					

كلام سليم بس ناقص اهم شي
الادارة وسلبياتها



مشكلة الادارة تكمن فى عدم محاسبة المدرب وانتظارها طيلة هذه الفترة بدون ان يكون للجهاز الفنى اى رؤية واضحة وعدم وجود مستشار او اى شخص بفهم كورة ويوضح ليهم السبب بدل من استجلاب كل هؤلاء النجوم وذبحهم بالانتظار الممل
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*من المتسبب في سفر كروجر البافاري الداهية كما كان يسميه حسن الأسد؟ راجعوا ما كان يكتبه البعض عن أبو برمودة كما كانوا يسمونه.  
شيلو كاربوني بره و بالعدم ولدو ثم عينو أبو عنجة و اللا مشكلة وشوفو المريخ حا يعود سريع كيف
معقولة مباريات اعدادية يلعبو فيها من هم خارج الكشف الافريقي  و كمان الخارج الكشف خالص زي مجاهد مثلا ؟ يا عالم أرحمونا و فكونا من البرازيلين هم في المونديال عملو شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ودالمحجوب

*اوافقك وبشده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لا زياده ولا تعليق وتسلم ايدك

تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمحجوب
					

اوافقك وبشده



شكرا ود المحجوب على المرور فعلى الادارة ات تقوم بواجبها كاملا نحو هذا الموضوع فهو الاخطر فى تاريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

لا زياده ولا تعليق وتسلم ايدك

تحياتى واحتراماتى



واجبنا فى المرحلة القادمة ان نصحح اعلامنا ونوضح لهم اين يكمن الخلل لان معرفة الداء خير من الدواء والذى قادنا الى تسجيل كمية من النجوم واتهام بعضنا البعض دون ان ندرى بان المشكلة فقط استقرار ثم استقرار فى كل شئ بدءا بالتشكيل وعظم الفريق لك منى خالص التحايا على المرور
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عين العقل كلام سديد ثبات التشكيلة قوة الفريق والله كاربوني دا عمل لي فشفاش ووجع قلب نفسي بس اعضى صلعتو دى
                        	*

----------


## السنيور

*المدرب   الشاطر   هو   اللى   بسعى   لتثبيت  التشكيله   أما   البدلاء   بتكون   لهم   مبارايات  ودية  بأستمرار    ولكن   لو   ما  ذهب   هذا   الكاربونى   مانعشم   فى  شئ
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الحقيقه كلامك ده اصل المشكله انا بخترح نرفعو فى مزكره لمجلس المريخ
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*المدرب الوطني وبس
                        	*

----------


## mohammed31421

*كلامك صحيح جدا ثبات التشكيلة مهم لكن ماذا نفعل مع الاصابات اللعينة حمى الله لاعبينا منها
*

----------


## الرشيدخضراحمد

*المشكلة روح
                        	*

----------


## الرشيدخضراحمد

*المشكلة  الانتماء للكيان
                        	*

----------


## نادر عبدون

* كلامك عين العقل وكل ماجاء فيه صحيح لايختلف فيه إلا مكابر
*

----------


## jafaros

*كلام مية مية بس كأنك بتأذن في مالطا ما في حدا يسمعك
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا ارخبيل يعني حكاية الاصابات دي ما تطرقت ليها ودي بالزات الجهجهتنا
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى ارخبيل اوفيت وما قصرتا
بالله عليك هل مجلس الادارة  يطالع هذة الدرر التى تكتبها انت وصحبك بمريخاب اون لاين؟
لابد من وجود الية لاطلاع المجلس ما يدور بالمنبر وكل منتديات المريخ المختلفة. حتى لو نعمل نشرة حائطية او مطبوعات توزع تختار فيها الادارة المواضيع المميزة والتى تفيد النادى مثل موضوعك هذا وتنشر داخل النادى وتسلم نسخ منها لمجلس الادارة وكمان اللاعبين؟؟
وبالله كل الكلام الانكتب فى سفارى ياريت يوصلو باسرع فرصة
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*كلام عقل...لكن نعمل شنو مع البيجرب موسم كامل ويولف موسم تاني عشان الموسم الثالث يكون وصل للتوليفة الثابتة....
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*اخى ارخبيل المال ما عندنا المال عند زول واحد والدايرو بسويه قروشوا وعلى كيفوا فيها يجيب المدرب البعجبو يجيب الاعب البيعجبو وحتى مجلس الادارة يرصوا ذى ماهو داير قروشوا هو حرفيها .......... لن ينصلح حال الرياضة حتى تكون الاموال ملك الاندية ومن مواردها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اخي لو لاحظة في مباراة حي العرب مع الهليل سامي فرق عليهم يعني لو هيثم ولا سادومبا بعملو شنو لانهم تشكيلتهم ثابتة لكن هذا لا يعني  كل مبارة بتسعه جداد و2 من المبارة السابقة انا بدعو لادخال لاعبيين في كل مبارة مع تبديل ثلاثة اخرين وان سمحت ظروف المباراة بادخال لاعبيين السنية للتعويد على ضغط الماريات الكبيرة واكتساب خبرات في طريقة لعب اقاليم القارة 
ولكم كل الود واطيب التحايا
*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*واضف إلى ذلك ضعف الهجوم المريخي فمن بين 20 فرصة نسجل هدف واحدة وهذه هي المعضلة 
يا حليلك يا ايداهو وكلتشي وطمبل
*

----------


## الفاتح الياباني

*اوافقك الراي الاخ ارخبيل لكن برضوا في بعض العلل لازم المريخ اتخلص منها اليوم قبل الغد وهم محمد كمال وسفاري وسعيد السعودي وعبدالحميد 
كرة الحناكيش دي الاوربيين خلوها الكرة الحديثة تعتمد علي القوة البدنية والياقة والسرعة وديل ياكافي البلا حاجة من ديل عندهم مافي . يعني المريخ بلعب ناقص علي طول ونحن نبحث عن الاسباب والله ناس سعيد طورتة ديل لو جابوا ليهم مورنيو ما اعمل منهم حاجة موش كروجر..
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*هذه السنة يا اخى ايضا من السنين التى ضاعت على المريخ واصبحت حسرة ترقد فى اضلاعنا بالاضافة لهم الغربة والله اول مرة مباراة  للمريخ اكون موجود واسكر التلفاذ عشان ما اشوفها الله يجازى الكان السبب  والله لا ندرى اين نهرب
                        	*

----------


## aymon7

*المشكلة مشكلة جهاز فنى , وإداره كوره,بدون اي حساسيات يجب ارجاع صديق علي صالح لموقعه ,مع اعانته ببعض الشباب من ناس شيبه و فراس كل الشباب الممكن يقدمو حاجه
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*صاح الصاح والعلاج فى المدرب الناجح الذى يضع التشكيلة المناسبة والاحتياطى المناسب وديل 16 الباقى فى كشف التيم 4 للاعمار السنيه و6 فى قمة الجاهزيه وانتظار الفرصة للدخول لل 16 وعمالقة لاعبى المريخ كانوا نزلاء فى دكة البدلاء واحياناً خارج دكة البدلاء
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*والله المريخ ده حيرنا عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

اخى ارخبيل المال ما عندنا المال عند زول واحد والدايرو بسويه قروشوا وعلى كيفوا فيها يجيب المدرب البعجبو يجيب الاعب البيعجبو وحتى مجلس الادارة يرصوا ذى ماهو داير قروشوا هو حرفيها .......... لن ينصلح حال الرياضة حتى تكون الاموال ملك الاندية ومن مواردها



لو المال عند زول واحد وبستشير المجموعة وبياتي بلاعبيين نستفيد منهم ما مشكلة لكن لو المال بقى حق النادي في ناس بتخم وبكون مافي محاسبة خاصة عندنا في السودان مال العامة ضايع 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حبيبنا ارخبيل يعني حكاية الاصابات دي ما تطرقت ليها ودي بالزات الجهجهتنا



احد اسباب الاصابات عدم اللعب المتواصل وزج اللاعبين فى المباريات الكبيرة بلياقة ضعيفة ومتدنية
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*كلام سليم ونتمنا ثبات التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*المريخ مشكلتو ادارية بحتة ودلال لاعبين فقط لا غير
                        	*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*دى الكلام الاصلا يكون  بس منو البنفذ  يا ما كتبنا  ويا ما   قراْتا من الاخوان والله وصايا واختراحات اكثر من رائعه ولكن للاسف الشديد وبكل امانة  مافى تنفيذولا تحسن فى مستوى الفريق  ونحنا  بنستهذاء من الغير وللاسف نحن الهذوة
فمهما عمل بنا الواقع  الحالى المرير  فنحن دماءه وذاده وهو عشقنا الاول والاخير
فالواجب المعالجة قبل ان يستفحل الداء كما استقحل بنا نحن (السكرى)
الغيره الغيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلامك سليم جدا ويمكن ده سبب الحاصل كلو ... لكن برضو فقدنا الدم الحار بتاع ناس منديلا ....
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

المريخ مشكلتو ادارية بحتة ودلال لاعبين فقط لا غير



انا معاك المشكلة ادارية لان الادارة لو كانت صاحية لما تركت للمدرب الحبل على القارب وحاسبته اول باول قبل ما تستفحل المشكلة وتصل لهذه الدرجة اما دلال لاعبين دى ما اظنها
                        	*

----------

